

Ask HN: What are some popular hacker hangouts around the Bay Area? - qwerty

Hello HN,<p>I recently moved to the SF area and keep hearing about how awesome it is to go to work on your ideas among other hackers in coffee shops and shared workspaces.<p>I'm not familiar with any such places and would love to know where I can find them so I can see what it's all about. I hear Redrock in MV gets a good crowd, and there's a 24/7 Starbucks on California in SF that's also pretty popular.<p>Thanks!
======
samstave
While I love the space... the people can be a little... odd:

<https://www.noisebridge.net/wiki/Noisebridge>

I have not been to the MV hacker dojo, but noisebridge is pretty damn cool and
welcoming.

